# Paint It Black



## ET (7/3/14)

ok apart from being the name of one of the few rolling stones songs i like, my black vamo will be here soon and i wouldn't mind the tank on top being the same colour
slowtech has these 2 protank clones that might just make me a happy man
which one should i choose or should i just try and get my aga t2 to work instead? 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004996/1389502-x10-protank-atomizer-4-0ml 


or
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005599/1531102-k2-bcc-tank-clearomizer-3-5ml


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/3/14)

you could always use a tin of exhaust black (as it's heat resistant ) to spray the outside of the tank ..


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

on the tanks from fasttech please check reviewa 1st some of them are utter crap

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (7/3/14)

Haven't seen them on fasttech, but if you can find the black aspire it might be a nice matchy matchy option.


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

denizenx said:


> ok apart from being the name of one of the few rolling stones songs i like, my black vamo will be here soon and i wouldn't mind the tank on top being the same colour
> slowtech has these 2 protank clones that might just make me a happy man
> which one should i choose or should i just try and get my aga t2 to work instead?
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004996/1389502-x10-protank-atomizer-4-0ml
> ...


I like the top one.


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Bottom one looks "kitch"! compared to top one @denizenx (_just my personal taste_).


----------



## SunRam (7/3/14)

I like the bottom one more, the first one looks like the old (very old) viva nova tanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (7/3/14)

I vote for the second one


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

right, pulled the trigger on the 2nd one and 50 mils of hopefully not too dodgy apple ejuice  thanks guys
will also be getting me a can of that heat resistant black spray


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

just get the nautilus ita an amazing tank

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

